
Where Marijuana Is Legal, Opioid Prescriptions Fall - coloneltcb
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/where-marijuana-is-legal-opioid-prescriptions-fall/
======
masonic
It's surprising that SA would publish something so lacking in context.

Of _course_ opioid prescription fills are falling in cannabis-legal states;
they're falling _everywhere_ due to increased scrutiny.

The article doesn't even compare stats for non-cannabis states with cannabis-
legal states, nor does it isolate those who actually _used_ cannabis at any
point (to estimate numbers for those _changing_ from opioid use to cannabis
use). It's like pointing out that temperatures have increased with the removal
of lead from motor fuels.

